# Reserve : Infantry Officer



## krimynal (8 Jan 2013)

My question is quite simple , I'm watching those videos and reading those fact sheets on Forces.ca website about the Infantry Officer , but I was wondering what should i expect in the reserve ???

My goal is to enter the reserve while I'm doing my degree , after my degree gets done , I want to switch over to reg and try to go for Pilot.  

I know it's totally a different trade , but there is no air-force reserve opened while I do my degree ( air-force reserve are only working on regular working hours. )

so the main question would be , what can I expect from the reserve side of things ? Will I go to Gagetown eventhought it's reserve ? I tryed to check on Forces.ca taking the Part-Time option , but it gives me the same fact sheets , and same movie


----------



## MikeL (8 Jan 2013)

Yea,  Reserve Infantry officers still train in Gagetown at the Infantry School.  As well AFAIK Reserve Infantry officers are only required to do DP1.1 Dismounted Infantry Officer course and not DP1.2 Mounted Infantry Officer course.  

Have a look in this thread for more info
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99437/post-1018867.html#msg1018867


----------



## krimynal (8 Jan 2013)

thanks I'll read it , if ever I have more questions I'll post them here


----------



## MikeL (8 Jan 2013)

I searched the site for "reserve infantry officer" and came up with these threads that may be of interest.

Setting Realistic Expectations for a Reserve Infantry Officer 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99404/post-1018201.html#msg1018201

West Coast Reserve Infantry Officer / DEO Confusion
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95770/post-961265.html#msg961265

Reserve Infantry Officer - Rank potential and timelines? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29026/post-193286.html#msg193286

Phase 4/DP 1.2 Inf. Offr 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44208/post-385137.html#msg385137


----------



## krimynal (8 Jan 2013)

seems like this is gonna be a lot more work then what I thought , considering that I have to do my degree at the same time and that I haven't got into school since 2004 , I think I'll just enrol AS NCM for the duration of my degree so I can focus more onto my studies , then switch towards officer once i graduate


----------

